# Cheap Place To Buy Amsoil



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone know wheres the cheapest place to buy Amsoil Synthetic 10-40 motorcycle oil:thinking:. I'm thinking about running it in my engine because of how I hear it's so much better and I have a few quarts laying around. My local kawasaki dealer wants about $12 a quart.

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Any parts store should have it but, it's not gonna be cheap anywhere really.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, not cheap anywhere... I think you can save by buying by the case... My dad runs it in his Harleys... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

There is a guy on TheAtvZonE forum who is a dealer, you can try him


----------

